# ground nut muffins



## Lakegirl (May 28, 2000)

I use walnuts in this recipe because they're cheapest here, but you can use almonds, pecans, whatever. Just not peanuts.Best to toast the nuts to dry them a bit before you grind them. About 300 F. for 15 - 20 min. and cool them. Then grind to the texture of whole wheat flour in food processor, food mill, or blender. Just be careful not to make a paste out of them. Do small amounts at a time.2 1/2 cups ground nuts1/4 cup melted butter or oil or apple sauce1/4 cup liquid honey1 tsp. baking sodasalt to taste (I use just a pinch)3 eggs, well beatenBeat eggs and honey. Blend into the nuts. Add the butter (or oil, or apple sauce as you choose) using enough to give the consistency of muffin batter, (sort of soft but not runny) and stir well. Blend in baking soda and salt.Spoon into oiled or paper cup lined muffin tins, about 1/2 full.Bake 375 F. for about 15 - 20 min. or till they spring back when pressed.These muffins are a little bit on the oily side and they don't rise up like regular muffins but we enjoy them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

Lakegirl,These sound so good.....thanks for posting this recipe....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

yes, thanks, I will try to make them.since you're a baker, did you make the recipe up yourself?!


----------

